# Hosting my own website using IIS 5.1



## Christopher H. (Jul 30, 2007)

Prerequisite Information:
OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
IIS version: 5.1
Error Reference: HTTP 401.3 Access denied by ACL on resource
Internet Information Services.

Alright, first thing's first...I was trying to host a website on my computer. I have Bell High Speed Internet Service, so constant connectivity is no problem. First off I installed the IIS from the Add/Remove Windows Components section in the control panel. This worked fine. Then, there is that folder where all the stuff is stored; C:/Inetpub/wwwroot. I am not sure if this is the right folder, but that is not the problem now. The problem is, when I open the website with Internet Explorer, it works perfectly (it shows that introduction site where it tells you that you do not have a default web page, but your web service is already up and running). However, when I use Mozilla Firefox, it asks for a username and password. I tried all kinds of things, believe me, but they don't work. Now I am contented with using Internet Explorer, but then there is another problem.

Typing http://localhost into my IE address bar does bring up the page that I previously mentioned localhost/localstart, kind of like an introduction page. But typing my IP address into the bar brings about a error screen from Bell, probably some router data, because the color scheme is the same as when I go into my router to open a port or whatever. It says The login failed. Check your password and make sure you typed it in correctly. Access permission is currently denied.

I have turned on permissions to "everyone" on the wwwroot folder, so I don't know why it would say this. On that localhost/localstart page, it does say that to everyone else at the moment (because I do not have an actual webpage yet), it will show that the website is currently under construction. Is this the under sconstruction message?

Thanks Alot
Chris


----------



## AboodY (Jul 31, 2007)

You need to setup port forwarding on your router to the server


----------



## jcbarr (Dec 17, 2003)

Also keep in mind that most ISPs block all incoming requests on port 80, so you might actually have to set up a redirect so that it will make the request on a different port.


----------



## djangojazz (Apr 11, 2006)

Christopher H. said:


> Prerequisite Information:
> OS: Windows XP Professional SP2
> IIS version: 5.1
> Error Reference: HTTP 401.3 Access denied by ACL on resource
> ...


IIS should set up an "Annonymous user account" when it first set's up, also by default I don't think IIS publicly hosts. I know I touched a bit on IIS and Sharepoint in some of my studies, but I got more questions than answers when working with it. I know the same thing happens on my LAN at work but I don't want to publish my IIS site so that's fine for me. See my pic for example. I would think you could publish possibly another page to do a redirect possibly to get around it. But I know there has got to be an easier way. Generally most servers create users to grant annonymous access and IIS has A LOT of options to set up things. The simplest answer would be to host outside of IIS or read more on IIS itself.

I would start with Wikipedia myself.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

You could always try Apache >_>'

but i would try port forwarding first, and check if your ISP allows you to host websites or if they block ports


----------



## jcbarr (Dec 17, 2003)

The local host works because you aren't going anywhere. You never send a request through the router at all.

Sounds to me like your router is blocking the port that you are using at the current time. Just because the router is saying that it is a password issue doesn't always mean that.

What kind of router do you have?

Also if you wan users external to your network to access you page you are going to have to use a different port as just about every ISP blocks incoming port 80 requests for obvious reasons.

Once you install IIS you shouldn't have to set any permissions other than allowing anonymous login as shown in the thumbnail above.


----------



## dez_666 (May 30, 2007)

Comcast doesnt block port 80!

Well at least my comcast doesnt :3

And I dont think my yahoo DSL does either!

But if you host it on another port, make sure that hyperlinks to your site include the port!


----------



## yacapo (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.webhostingsteps.com teaches you all the steps for setting up your own web server with IIS. Check it out. It might help. It's very easy to understand. It takes you through the 7 steps that you need to have your web server up and running.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

> You could always try Apache



Who is your ISP
Is it at your house?


----------

